
Ten years of the sun in one hour releases mesmerising space film - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jul/01/ten-years-of-the-sun-in-one-hour-nasa-releases-mesmerising-space-film
======
pabo
Very interesting and nice.

It is more than an hour long, so it may be worth looking at the youtube
comments [0]. There are some interesting moments in the video indexed by the
commenters (e.g. solar eclipses, transit of Venus, etc.)

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3QQQu7QLoM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3QQQu7QLoM)

------
gambiting
Stupid question - is the sun rotating as well? And if it is, is it rotating in
the same direction that the Earth is travelling in? In fact, do all
planets/moons rotate in the same direction?

~~~
bane
Not only is the sun rotating, it's moving with respect to our local group of
stars, and that's all rotating around the galactic center, and our galaxy is
traveling also!

They look a bit more like this:
[https://cdn.iwastesomuchtime.com/2282013232750iAtC2afkODS6U....](https://cdn.iwastesomuchtime.com/2282013232750iAtC2afkODS6U.gif)

Also Venus spins the wrong way compared to the rest of the planets.

------
ascotan
I think I've found my new zoom background

